# 93 Wrangler with Snowbear



## Andy-MI (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi There, I'm new to plowing and am only really interested in getting my half of the driveway clean faster than my wife  She got a new shovel last year and can really go to town!

Anyway, I bought a snowbear personal plow for my 93 jeep wrangler, and am having some trouble with the driver side plow mount. The mount hits the steering gear mounting bolt and will not insert all the way into the frame socket. 

I was wondering if anyone else is using this type of set-up and has had this problem? If so, what were you able to do to get the bracket to work. 

Thanks in advance for the help!

Cheers.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Did you try calling snowbear? I think they have a 1-800 hot line for mounting problems. I think.......


----------



## Andy-MI (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep, gave them a call and waiting for a reply....


----------



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

*Andy - good luck on your half of the driveway*

on a personal note, does your wife only clean her side of the house?lol I couldnt resist as it sounded so much like my household.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*could you post a picture*

a picture would be good. I had to round the corner of my meyer frame and bracket to keep it away from the steering box. it looked like a curb hit would have sent me to the parts counter. I think the mount on jeeps are made to cover a wide range of years. I do understand that you have a snowbear. I looked a the website and they show a warn reciever hitch is this what you have? or do you have the other mount? the non reciever mount looks similar to the meyer mount which uses spacers to gain clearance on the steering box. the directions to my plow su#$%ed. but you have to get the plow on to win! will you plow "her side" when it is installed?


----------

